# help



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a question, when i arrive at my spot i chum and the carp are there in about 5 to 10 minutes. Catch one, then chum again. But the carp dont show up at all after that first catch. I know they probably get scared, how long does it usually take before they show up again.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't think it's ever the same. The first one might have been the only one in the area. If you have a lot of fish in the area, the next hook up is sometimes just minutes away...even immediately.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i agree with bottombouncer, usually if theres more than one carp and u get on them ur on them and when ur on them u usually dont have time to mess around, so it must of been one possibly a few more and they got spooked, i wish i had a carp pole with me this past weekend i seen some mammoth monster carp on the LMR that would have put up one heck of a fight for sure.


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

It may take a while for them to bite again, thet is why when I fish, I get one then usually leave {80% of the time, I have only got one fish per day}. 

Where do you fish? If it is a big body of water, you can move to another spot and try there, that is why when I carp fish in a river, I have several spots, so if they have left one spot, I go to the other spots.

If it is a small pond, you may have to just wait it out.

Typically, there is a 15-40 minute wait for new bites for me after one fight


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

Its a small stretch of river, infested with poison ivy, oak. The vegetation covers alot of the spots, but there is one spot not bad, kinda like a pool, but a ton of snags. Ill chum, about 3-4 show up ill get one then they disappear. so ill chum some more, 1 may come back in about 20 mins but then leave shortly after. 1 day we caught a 34 lb snapping turtle, that took about half hour to land. And we also accidently caught a goose that snagged the bread right when it hit the water. Im gonna experiment with different baits this year.


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

oh man, luckily i was born in 1965, looks like i just missed the hippies and nam. son


----------

